# Cadpat weapon tape?



## Jarnhamar (1 Jul 2008)

Is there such a thing as cadpat (arid) weapon tape? I'm not sure the proper term for it. Basically just like the camoflage tape you can buy and stick it on your rifle or whatever but in arid cadpat?

If so does anyone know where I can pick some up?


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 Jul 2008)

You mean, like this stuff? but CADPAT?


I've been looking around and can't find anything other than just tan or green.


But, I don't know how good an idea it is to cover your rifle in tape in a very hot environment...  I had a few things taped down on my rifle (depression switch wires) during work up and by the time we deployed, I replaced all the tape with elastic/velcro bands (like boot bands, but smaller) to keep things in place.

I would suggest spray paint as an alternative... Not the whole weapon, just the hand guards or furniture.  Granted, you might want to consult your CoC first, or find an old set of furniture and paint that instead (that's what I did). Either way, I don't think tape would be a good idea...  just my $0.02


----------



## Loachman (1 Jul 2008)

MARPAT Desert is pretty close: http://www.tacticaltailor.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=325


----------



## medaid (1 Jul 2008)

I know exactly what you're talking about. It's called Cammo Wrap.

It's used originally to wrap around hunter's rifles and such, but have expanded into further uses by everyone else with a gun. The only thing is that most of it is one time use kind of thing, but there are ones that I've seen before that cling and can be unwrapped and used again. Rather cool if you ask me 

None in ARCAD though...


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 Jul 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I know exactly what you're talking about. It's called Cammo Wrap.



http://www.mountsplus.com/miva/merchant.mvc?page=MSP/CTGY/Camo_Wrap

More specifically;

http://www.mountsplus.com/miva/merchant.mvc?page=MSP/PROD/Camo_Wrap/MCN-19413-MDD








Seems pretty cool... but, again, I don't know how much I'd want to tape up my weapon.


----------



## MG34 (14 Jul 2008)

If you are talking about using the weapon in A'stan that tape will not work,it will leave a slimy residue as it melts off of it though. Just paint the damn thing and be done with it.


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Jul 2008)

Hoppes #9 powder solvent does a great job of removing that sticky goo from stickers or tape on your weapon.  

Not really an approved cleaning solvent, but available at almost any Canadian Tire.

NS


----------



## MG34 (16 Jul 2008)

My point is that the tape will not last more than a day or two before turning into a slippery goo .


----------



## NavyShooter (16 Jul 2008)

Seen....forgot to factor in the ##### heat factor over there.

My bad.

Back to my lane.

NS


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Jul 2008)

MG34 said:
			
		

> If you are talking about using the weapon in A'stan that tape will not work,it will leave a slimy residue as it melts off of it though. Just paint the damn thing and be done with it.


Don't think I could get away with that unfortunately. My only option I think is some kinda self adhesive tape. Trick is to find something that won't turn into goo (like you mentioned would happen).  I'll try some of the referred stuff mentioned and see what happens.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jul 2008)

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0028170226906a.shtml

Maybe not exactly what you're looking for, but it may work. Read the comments.


----------



## Loachman (23 Jul 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0028170226906a.shtml
> 
> Maybe not exactly what you're looking for, but it may work. Read the comments.



Same product - Camo Form.


----------



## GAP (23 Jul 2008)

What are the guys in Iraq using? They have the same, if not hotter weather....


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Jul 2008)

Mk1 Spray Paint Gap


----------



## medaid (23 Jul 2008)

They use Krylon and just paint it. Their military doesn't charge their troops for personal weapon mods, it's encouraged. Maybe we should go that way more often...


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Jul 2008)

Well if you need an example look at this link from lightfighter.net


----------



## Loachman (24 Jul 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> They use Krylon and just paint it. Their military doesn't charge their troops for personal weapon mods, it's encouraged. Maybe we should go that way more often...



I saw a couple of C8s in Wainwright a couple of months ago with slightly-worn tan paint on them.


----------



## medaid (24 Jul 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I saw a couple of C8s in Wainwright a couple of months ago with slightly-worn tan paint on them.



Excellent... times a changing! Now we just need more people to buy in to the program and then we'll all be okay.


----------



## Blakey (24 Jul 2008)

We are using water based paint (mix your own tan, dark brown, black and white) it comes in a white container and I think one container = 1 gallon mixed paint.

Just gave a few buckets to our friends to the south the other day.

We order it through the system, I'll post some pics of the paint and how it looks once applied, tomorrow of course.


----------



## Blakey (25 Jul 2008)

Here you go, the stuff works pretty good.


----------



## RCR Grunt (25 Jul 2008)

So its water based, so it can be easily removed.  And its in the system as well?  Can you post the NSN for all colours please?  I'd like to try ordering this, see what my CoC thinks of it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Jul 2008)

Vern??


----------



## Blakey (25 Jul 2008)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> So its water based, so it can be easily removed.  And its in the system as well?  Can you post the NSN for all colours please?  I'd like to try ordering this, see what my CoC thinks of it.


Sure, I'll post them tomorrow, if I remember I'll even take some pics of the container label.

EDIT: I quickly zipped down to work and took these pics, beige and brown paint.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery&g2_itemId=38976
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery&g2_itemId=38979


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Jul 2008)

Grunt

By looking at the picture it looks like the piant Recce and Snipers used on there weapons, maybe take a zip over to the Sniper cell and talk to Cash or Houli and see if it is


----------



## Blakey (27 Jul 2008)

So how did that work out for you RCR G?


----------



## RCR Grunt (27 Jul 2008)

Well, I got the NSN's for brown and tan, thanks very much.  Do you got numbers for the other colours?  Haven't had a chance to order yet though, summer leave is now in full effect for this particular arrogant prick.  I'll give'r in a couple weeks, let you know what the QM says.


----------



## Blakey (28 Jul 2008)

I'll post the black and white tomorrow for you.


----------



## MG34 (28 Jul 2008)

The water based paint was junk, we used Krylon Camoflage paint for a much better result. Most of the water based stuff wore off on the trip to A'stan in the (shudder) weapons bags.


----------



## Blakey (28 Jul 2008)

Well, I can only comment on what our results have been and so far its worked just fine for us.

If you follow the directions to the T when mixing the paint and are fairly liberal when applying it, there shouldn't really be much of a problem.

No one, as far as I know, has had to reapply paint to their weapons and that's after about 3 to 4 months of patrolling, tossed around in vehicles etc. Although, they probably could do with a little touch up, all in all the paint is a viable alternative to spray paint/Bow-Flage, IMO.


----------



## medaid (28 Jul 2008)

I've said it before, and MG's said it again...

KRYLON


----------



## Blakey (28 Jul 2008)

Never used it, how hard is it to remove?


----------



## medaid (28 Jul 2008)

Cataract Kid said:
			
		

> Never used it, how hard is it to remove?



Use brake free or paint thinner... or... *gasp* Ketone and it comes off with some wiping.


----------



## Blakey (28 Jul 2008)

Sounds fairly easy, will it weaar much in the heat and sand over here?

EDIT: I would imagine its not a problem ordering over here, its just spray paint, right?


----------



## medaid (28 Jul 2008)

Cataract Kid said:
			
		

> Sounds fairly easy, will it weaar much in the heat and sand over here?
> 
> EDIT: I would imagine its not a problem ordering over here, its just spray paint, right?



Yup sprays on, and I haven't seen any one really complain about Krylon. Light Fighter has quite a few threads on what the beautiful Krylon has done to their rifles


----------



## RCR Grunt (28 Jul 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Yup sprays on, and I haven't seen any one really complain about Krylon. Light Fighter has quite a few threads on what the beautiful Krylon has done to their rifles



Keep in mind that all those rifles on LF'er in multi-cam with Larue Tactical accessories are PERSONAL rifles.  The CF may have something to say about you spray painting your issued weapon.  However, if the water soluble stuff works and its in the system, there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Jul 2008)

Grunt I have spary paint on my weapon, Though again I say I am pretty sure from the pics that the water based stuff was what Recce/Snipers had on theirs and it looked to have lasted just fine.


----------



## medaid (28 Jul 2008)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that all those rifles on LF'er in multi-cam with Larue Tactical accessories are PERSONAL rifles.  The CF may have something to say about you spray painting your issued weapon.  However, if the water soluble stuff works and its in the system, there shouldn't be an issue.



True enough mate, but there are sprayed issued weapons as well. Regardless, use the type that suits your needs the most


----------



## MG34 (29 Jul 2008)

No issues with any of the weapons that were spray painted overseas and brought back.If anyone has an issue they should get into the fieldcraft books a bit more. The days of the parade ground Army are fading, slowly to be sure but progress is being made.


----------

